# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2021



## MSantos (1 Abr 2021 às 10:09)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2021 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

em Azinhoso já caíram umas pingas ao início da manhã, neste momento muito sol, algumas nuvens em desenvolvimento.
A ver mais logo durante a tarde se se formam aguaceiros e trovoadas 

17.4ºc actuais, vento fraco a moderado de SE, 64% HR.

Distrito de Bragança em aviso amarelo por precipitação por vezes forte e trovoadas a partir da tarde:


----------



## Bajorious (1 Abr 2021 às 13:58)

As células a chegar vindas de SO  NE.
Mas entretanto já chove há algum tempo..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Abr 2021 às 14:16)

Boas, vai chovendo aqui em CB, os carros estavam todos cobertos de sujidade e pó, espero que não seja chuva suja.

Por agora chuva, e a minha auriol marca 17ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 14:53)

Boas ...o que estava prometido já chegou ,o penico que estava adormecido já algumas semanas....já despertou ,aguaceiros e com 15.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2021 às 15:19)

Chuva por aqui na última hora. 
14ºC
2.1mm


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2021 às 15:41)

Aguaceiros bastante intensos pelo Sabugal. A temperatura baixou para 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 16:33)

Boas...já passou ...abertas e sol ,com 15.1ºC e parou nos 3.0mm .


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2021 às 17:35)

Aguaceiro em Azinhoso neste momento, gotas grossas, bastante escuro para Sul e Sudoeste.

16.2ºc actuais, antes do aguaceiro ocorreram fortes rajadas de vento, direcção S/SSE.

Cheiro intenso a terra molhada, já fazia falta


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2021 às 17:46)

*14.2ºC*
Chuva torrencial.
*3.6mm *

21.3mm em Mortágua na última hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 17:52)

Boas...está de volta ...em forma de aguaceiros ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 18:48)

Boas...já com sol e 4.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2021 às 19:12)

*12.5ºC*
Continuam os aguaceiros.
*10.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (1 Abr 2021 às 19:27)

Chuva com intensidade na ultima meia hora


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Abr 2021 às 19:57)

Nos últimos dias não tenho saído de casa pois na hora e pouco em que tive de sair, apanhei chuva torrencial!


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2021 às 20:04)

Chove bem no Sabugal. Temperatura nos 11ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 20:29)

Time-lapse do radar de Arouca, com chegada da chuva de Abril às Regiões Norte e Centro:


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Abr 2021 às 20:41)

Chove bem agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 20:41)

Forte e feio torrencialmente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 20:49)

Boas...mais calma ,passou dos 4 para 12.0mm num foguete ,boa rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2021 às 21:11)

Boas...já parou ,ficou nos 13.0mm e vai nos 13.2ºC...mais calmo o vento.


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2021 às 23:41)

*12ºC
12.3mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *20.2ºC*, pouco depois da meia-noite.


----------



## Nickname (2 Abr 2021 às 09:23)

Céu nublado, *11ºC*
*2.4mm* acumulados desde as 0h.

Resumo de Março no distrito de Viseu e mais algumas do distrito da Guarda:







Estações do mapa ipma a negrito.
Mês quente e seco já que as normais para Viseu são de 15.9 ºC/10.3 ºC/ 4.6ºC, anomalia de +2.4ºC/+1.1ºC/+0.3ºC respectivamente.

Muitas estações acumularam bem mais chuva ontem, que no mês de Março inteiro.
Mortágua: 28.2mm
Santa Comba Dão: 27.3mm
Viseu, c.coordenação: 23.8mm
Ermida, Tondela: 22.4mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2021 às 10:17)

Boas...a chuva foi-se ...voltamos aos dias de sol ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


Dados de ontem 12.9ºC / 19.1ºC e 13.0mm de .


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2021 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

por Azinhoso a manhã foi de chuva em geral fraca mas persistente, neste momento vai pingando.

Bem mais fresco com 11.5ºc actuais e 89% HR, vento fraco.

*4.32 mm *ontem o aeródromo, *2.29 mm* hoje, boa chuva para as terras e acima de tudo limpou as poeiras doentias dos últimos dias 
Veremos mais para a tarde se se formam algumas trovoadas, conforme a previsão do IPMA


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2021 às 18:43)

Céu muito nublado a norte, com os primeiros trovões e raios da temporada. 16ºC por agora.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 19:10)

Dan disse:


> Céu muito nublado a norte, com os primeiros trovões e raios da temporada. 16ºC por agora.



Célula enviada de Espanha, movimento NE-SW tangente a Bragança pelo oeste:

















Três grandes células com muita actividade eléctrica do lado espanhol:


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2021 às 19:12)

14,4ºC e caem as primeiras gotas. Vai trovejando, de vez em quando.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 19:22)

Célula cresce mas sem aumento da actividade eléctrica:
















Outra célula perto de Chaves e um aglomerado maior do lado espanhol a dirigir-se para o vale do Minho.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2021 às 21:03)

Boas,
Clarões distantes visíveis para os lados de Miranda do Douro, mas penso estarem ainda em Espanha 

Sigo com 11.2ºc.


----------



## Nickname (3 Abr 2021 às 11:22)

*17.4ºC*, céu limpo, mas com uma ligeira bruma.
As mínimas vão subindo,* 9.8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (3 Abr 2021 às 16:19)

Tarde agradável no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2021 às 17:14)

Dia quente e com bruma.

Esta tarde, 21,3ºC.





 ~

Na tarde de ontem, quando começou a trovoada, já com alguma chuva em aproximação. Mais limpo e bem mais fresco.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Abr 2021 às 17:48)

Mais umas células activas, em direcção a CB.
Aqui tá quieto..
Pouco nublado, 20.2°C // 45%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Abr 2021 às 18:45)

Boas, dia com poucas nuvens, e ainda muita poeira no ar.

Por agora algumas nuvens cizentonas a chegar, a minha auriol marca 21.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 18:56)

Célula potente e com eco roxo desde as 18h20 sobre a *Sertã*; outra sobre *Oleiros.
*
Movimento geral de ENE para WSW






Outras células menos intensas dirigem-se para Castelo Branco. A célula da Sertã desenvolveu uma extensa bigorna para WSW. Visível aqui da Póvoa de Santa iria.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Abr 2021 às 19:12)

Trovoada agora mesmo.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Abr 2021 às 19:16)

Já pinga, o vento está a aumentar e a trovoada continua (veio do nada).

EDIT:
Vai chovendo agora, mas ainda fraco.

EDIT2: 
A temperatura está nos 19.7ºC. desceu mais de 1ºC.


----------



## Thomar (3 Abr 2021 às 19:18)

Alguém por aí com fotos?


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Abr 2021 às 19:21)

WoW... Granizo, e agora cai bem.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Abr 2021 às 19:24)

Parou, parece que por hoje já chega.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 19:38)

A célula da Sertã tem características interessantes, dura há mais de uma hora e aglutinou a célula de Oleiros que se deslocou rapidamente, mais rápido do que o movimento geral.
A actividade eléctrica é espectacular e dura há mais de duas horas!


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 20:07)

Alguém assistiu a esta trovoada épica, ou conseguiu algumas fotos das células? 

Primeira descarga às 17h39 hora local, e logo à bruta com 138 kA:





Seguiu-se actividade ininterrupta de dezenas de descargas em cada 10 minutos, de vez em quando com algumas bem intensas:

































Terminou há minutos, pouco antes das 20h locais, foi mais de duas horas.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 21:21)

Radar dinâmico da célula da Sertã. Durou cerca de quatro horas, desde o início do eco de precipitação até à quase dissipação da bigorna que ainda chegou até Fátima.


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2021 às 21:27)

Boa noite,
Por aqui em Azinhoso são visíveis neste momento alguns clarões para os lados de Mirandela/ Macedo de Cavaleiros 

Sigo com 15.4ºc, mínima de* 8.7ºc* e máxima *21.5ºc *.

Vento com rajadas de ENE.

Dia  primaveril mas com muita bruma presente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2021 às 22:34)

Aqui estão alguns acumulados na Beira Baixa devido à instabilidade, hoje, na rede Wunderground: 
- Fundada: 5,6 mm
- Serra: 0,3 mm
- Sobreira Formosa: 1 mm

Há poucas estações na área e portanto é complicado saber quais foram os sítios onde os acumulados foram maiores! 

PS: Na rede IPMA também temos, na região de Trás-os-Montes, o acumulado de 3,8 mm em Mirandela.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 22:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui estão alguns acumulados na Beira Baixa devido à instabilidade, hoje, na rede Wunderground:
> - Fundada: 5,6 mm
> - Serra: 0,3 mm
> - Sobreira Formosa: 1 mm
> ...



Infelizmente nenhuma estação conhecida esteve na área mais intensa da célula.
A própria estação de Fundada tem um registo incoerente, visível quer no gráfico quer na tabela:






Penso que só recorrendo a testemunhos locais se pode ter uma ideia do que se passou.
No radar de Arouca vê-se que a célula produziu um "overshooting top" que chegou pelo menos aos 16 Km de altitude, ultrapassando os 12 Km do nível geral do topo das células na região.
Primeiro às 17h30 e depois outro às 17h50 (utc).

(Clicar para ver o vídeo)


----------



## DRC (4 Abr 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa,
A noite foi fresca pelo Sabugal com a mínima a chegar aos 2,1ºC. Nesta altura estão 3,7ºC, com 82% de humidade.


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2021 às 08:37)

Manhã de geada por aqui. Mínimas entre 0ºC e 1ºC nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2021 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Alguma geada também aqui em Azinhoso, sobertudo nos locais e campos mais abrigados, mínima de *1.8ºc* 

Neste momento muito sol com 3.9ºc , vento fraco e 89% HR.

Céu limpo e já sem aquela bruma de ontem.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Abr 2021 às 09:29)

Bom dia. Mais fresco hoje..
9.2°C // 57%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2021 às 12:21)

Boa tarde,

aqui em Azinhoso dia algo frio e com muito vento de E/ENE.

Mínima de* 2.1ºc *( ontem a máxima foi de *21.9ºc* ) fazendo a diferença dá uma queda de 19,8ºc em algumas horas.


Neste momento 9.2ºc, vento moderado com rajadas fortes e 52%HR.

Algumas nuvens altas, apesar do sol há sensação de frio na rua devido ao vento 
Os próximos dias prometem com previsão de instabilidade, aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Bajorious (8 Abr 2021 às 01:27)

14.2°C // 44%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2021 às 08:31)

Bom dia, 

Em Azinhoso já cairam umas pingas grossas, céu muito nublado e escuro.

7.8ºc actuais, 

Vento fraco a moderado de E/ESE.


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2021 às 08:47)

Snifa disse:


> Em Azinhoso já cairam umas pingas grossas, céu muito nublado e escuro.



Aguaceiro mais consistente agora, já molha bem as ruas 

Cheirinho a terra molhada.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Abr 2021 às 12:35)

Boas.

Céu nublado, tudo seco, a chuva ainda aqui não chegou. Hoje mais fresco, mas ainda muito agradável, não reporto a temperatura da minha auriol, pois não me parece correcta.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Abr 2021 às 12:52)

Em preparação para a tarde, será?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Abr 2021 às 16:28)

Vai chovendo agora.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Abr 2021 às 19:56)

Boas. Por aqui só nublado. Células vindas de Sul mas ainda não chegam cá... 

Registo 15.8°C // 59%Hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Abr 2021 às 22:23)

Agora sim... (e parece que vai haver noitada..  )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.7°C // 66%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Abr 2021 às 23:14)

Temperatura baixou para 13.6°C. Chove de forma moderada mas sem actividade eléctrica..

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Abr 2021 às 00:47)

Troveja por Castelo Branco. Últimos 5/10 minutos com boa frequência de raios e trovões. Chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2021 às 01:37)

12.6°C, chuva fraca mas persistente. Sem sinal de trovoada..

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 03:45)

rubenpires disse:


> Troveja por Castelo Branco. Últimos 5/10 minutos com boa frequência de raios e trovões. Chove com alguma intensidade.



Castelo Branco teve até às 3h de hoje o maior acumulado deste evento, das EMA's do IPMA (Góis, CIM, teve acumulado ligeiramente maior e o maior valor horário, 17,5 mm). A Região Interior Centro foi o efectivamente o centro da actividade deste início de evento convectivo.

Acumulados da última hora (2h):






E das horas anteriores:





























Os maiores valores antes das 18h couberam a estações da Região Litoral e de zonas próximas da Região Sul:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 05:04)

O filme do evento até às 3h10 de hoje, pelo radar de Arouca:

Reflectividade

Estimativa dos acumulados horários


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2021 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Chove bem em Azinhoso, gotas grossas e frias:






10.3ºc atuais.
Trovoadas talvez só lá mais para a tarde, com o aquecimento diurno a ajudar 

Uma vista  ontem ao fim da tarde daqui da Aldeia.

Serra de Bornes ao fundo com bastante neblina/bruma:


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 09:11)

Bons dias.

Foi uma noite agitada, acordei por volta da 1 da manhã com a trovoada. Por agora, céu muito nublado, e continuam os aguaceiros. A minha auriol marca 14.1ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 09:24)

Algum sol agora.


----------



## dahon (9 Abr 2021 às 15:20)

Trovoada a SW. Já são audíveis os trovões.


----------



## dahon (9 Abr 2021 às 15:37)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada.
Edit: e granizo. Já se foi a fruta toda e provavelmente a vinha também.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2021 às 17:06)

Células de SO  NE. Tem chovido à passagem de células mais fracas mas nada de especial e nem sequer com trovoada.

Neste momento sigo com 14.1°C // 83% HR

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2021 às 17:13)

Já ronca em Azinhoso, muito escuro a SW.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2021 às 17:41)

Relâmpagos a SSW/SW


----------



## tomalino (9 Abr 2021 às 18:04)

Ligaram os meus pais a dizer que passou uma trovoada no Larinho, perto de Torre de Moncorvo. Deve ser a que vai a caminho daí @Snifa 

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2021 às 18:41)

Grande relâmpago para ESE com forte estrondo, chove agora mais fraco após um periodo de chuva forte.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2021 às 19:06)

Tudo a Sul 
Fundão, Belmonte e Castelo Branco preparem-se...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2021 às 19:12)

Há momentos em Mirandela, foto de *Francisco Neto*:






Por aqui continua a trovejar mais para Leste, não chove de momento.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 19:21)

Começa a pingar aqui em CB.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 19:26)

Trovoada... Desde que não me acorde como na noite passada .


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2021 às 19:35)

Por aqui já passou. Chuva intensa durante alguns minutos que terminou numa única, mas violenta, descarga elétrica acompanhada de um pouco de granizo. 11ºC por agora.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 19:43)

Continua a chover, ora mais forte ora mais fraco. A trovoada ainda está a aproximar-se, mas é apenas ocasional.


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Abr 2021 às 19:50)

Trovoada novamente de cima de CB, 3 a 5 segundos após o relâmpago.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 19:55)

Estouro agora mesmo.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 20:37)

Por aqui parece que o evento acabou, já sem trovoada, a chuva ligeira continua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2021 às 22:12)

*Raio atinge rebanho e mata 68 cabras em Arcos de Valdevez*

Um rebanho de 320 cabras foi atingido, na tarde desta sexta-feira, por um raio, que matou de imediato 68 animais, em Gondoriz, Arcos de Valdevez.

O fenómeno deixou em estado de choque o pastor, que, segundo contou ao Jornal de Notícias, estava na altura "a cerca de 100 metros, a falar ao telefone com um amigo". O caso deu-se cerca das 15 horas e já foi reportado ao Veterinário Municipal e ao Ministério da Agricultura, que enviou um técnico para o local.

"Foi uma trovoada forte. Eu estava com o rebanho na serra. Tenho 320 cabras e senti dois ecos enormes de trovão, encostei-me a uma pedra e as rés, quando desando, estava a 100 metros delas, vejo um terror. Sessenta e oito cabras todas mortas, encostadas umas às outras", contou Dário Lima, de 53 anos, dizendo-se chocado com a situação.

"Tenho quarenta e tal anos de serra, esta é a minha profissão, vivo disto e nunca vi, nem nunca me aconteceu tal coisa. Foi um raio, pelo que disse a Veterinária Municipal, que as matou", acrescentou o pastor, referindo que a serra "a 500 metros do local incendiou".

"O impressionante é que os meus animais não estão queimados. Acho que rebentaram por dentro. Estão a sangrar. As outras fugiram e tenho quatro cães, dois ainda não sei deles. Não sei se me morreram também", relatou, confessando: "Não sei como é o raio não me caçou a mim, se eu estava ali a 100 metros. Estava a falar com um amigo de Terras de Bouro. Quando vi, fiquei tolo, cego, sem palavras. E as autoridades estão como eu, nunca viram disto".

Cerca das 18.30 horas, Dário Lima, desconhecia ainda como os animais mortos seriam removidos do local. "Não é fácil tirá-las da serra. Além do prejuízo, ainda tenho esta dor de cabeça. Se morro eu, se calhar era mais fácil", desabafou.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...jkhG2WNoW0xS08uNk6mELfndZITT2mPS2OebGPBwIcqWU


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2021 às 22:19)

Eu sabia que aquela linha de células que há pouco postei ia fazer estragos. Por "sorte" passou pela Covilhã de raspão, mas o Fundão foi o prejudicado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Fotos de João Infante, via FB Meteo Trás os Montes

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 23:02)

Bajorious disse:


> Tudo a Sul
> Fundão, Belmonte e Castelo Branco preparem-se...
> 
> 
> ...



Mais um registo extremo: essa linha de células continuou para NE, e descarregou na estação da Quinta dos Grifos, Pedrógão de S.Pedro, Penamacor, mais de *40 mm em 60 minutos*, dos quais *33 mm em meia hora* e *6,8 mm ou mais em 5 minutos*.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 23:37)

Este registo bate todos, em Penha Garcia, *23,1 mm em 10 minutos*, inseridos num total de *36,8 mm* em *1 hora*.











Depois ponho a correspondência para os ecos de radar. Uma limitação é o facto de com o radar de Coruche desligado esta área fica na sombra da Estrela relativamente ao radar de Arouca, por isso não é visível a precipitação até mais de 1 Km de altitude acima do solo.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Abr 2021 às 00:41)

Céu nublado a espaços com partes estreladas e algum nevoeiro pela cidade. Vejo flashes a Este e a Sul. Algumas células a ganhar actividade nas redondezas de CB.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso céu muito nublado, há pouco até ficou algum nevoeiro, para já sem chuva, 9.6ºc actuais e 88% HR.

Vista para Oeste daqui da Aldeia há minutos:







Veremos as próximas horas, certamente ocorrerão alguns aguaceiros e até trovoadas


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2021 às 10:48)

Bons dias.

O dia começou com chuva, logo pelas 8 da manhã quando acordei. Por agora céu muito nublado sem chuva. A minha auriol marca 14.4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 12:43)

Forte chuvada em Azinhoso neste momento, até faz "fumo" gotas grossas.


----------



## Cesar (10 Abr 2021 às 13:11)

Bem já choveu à pouco.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 14:03)

Em Azinhoso já se ouve o ribombar da trovoada, muito escuro para SW


----------



## tomalino (10 Abr 2021 às 14:07)

Trovoada em aproximação a Torre de Moncorvo, parece-me uma whale's mouth. Fotografias do meu Pai:













Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (10 Abr 2021 às 14:17)

Mais um aguaceiro no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 14°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2021 às 14:56)

12ºC e vai chovendo por aqui. Hoje ainda não dei pela trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 14:57)

Forte chuvada em Azinhoso há pouco, agora mais calmo e com algum sol.

Antes da chuvada estava um ambiente muito escuro ( parecia quase noite)  e o céu pesadíssimo com umas texturas espetaculares:


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 15:42)

tomalino disse:


> Trovoada em aproximação a Torre de Moncorvo, parece-me uma whale's mouth. Fotografias do meu Pai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Snifa disse:


> Forte chuvada em Azinhoso há pouco, agora mais calmo e com algum sol.
> 
> Antes da chuvada estava um ambiente muito escuro ( parecia quase noite)  e o céu pesadíssimo com umas texturas espetaculares:



Eu diria que são shelf clouds, que acham? 

Excelentes registos!


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2021 às 16:27)

Ouvem-se alguns roncos, parece que vem aí trovoada outra vez.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2021 às 16:30)

Ainda não chove, mas levantou-se um belo vendaval. Nuvens escuras a oeste.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2021 às 16:39)

Vai chuviscando, mal chega para molhar o piso. as nuvens estão a entrar de Sul para Norte, parece que esta célula vai passar ao lado da cidade. A trovoada também já parou.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2021 às 16:43)

Vai chovendo, tudo tranquilo.


----------



## DRC (10 Abr 2021 às 16:45)

Tarde de aguaceiros no Sabugal. Está bastante fresco, apenas 11ºC. Alguma neblina e fumarada das chaminés.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Abr 2021 às 17:24)

tomalino disse:


> Trovoada em aproximação a Torre de Moncorvo, parece-me uma whale's mouth. Fotografias do meu Pai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre umas excelentes vistas a partir de Moncorvo.
Um abraço Colin.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Abr 2021 às 17:25)

Boas por aqui está a choviscar nada de especial , para já. 

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 17:57)

Chove grosso em Azinhoso, grande escuridão


----------



## DRC (10 Abr 2021 às 17:57)

Chove com intensidade nesta altura pelo Sabugal. Nada de trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 18:04)

Chuvada monumental, tudo escorre água, alguma trovoada também


----------



## DRC (10 Abr 2021 às 18:12)

Dilúvio no Sabugal! Rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2021 às 18:38)

*11.3ºC*
Por aqui tem chovido a tarde toda, neste momento cai com intensidade, *18.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Abr 2021 às 18:39)

A Sul da Gardunha tem sido demais... Mais uma linha.
Aqui tem chovido bem mas sem exageros, graças (em parte) à orografia do Açor e Gardunha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2021 às 18:49)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada monumental, tudo escorre água, alguma trovoada também



Um pequeno vídeo, a chuva era muito grossa e durou bastante tempo, pelas ruas começou logo a escorrer água em grande quantidade, neste momento ainda chove com gotas grossas, mas muito menos intenso.

Está fresco, 9.2ºc actuais.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2021 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> Eu diria que são shelf clouds, que acham?
> 
> Excelentes registos!



É a shelf cloud que já está a passar e neste caso vemos a parte debaixo dela, que se pode chamar de whale's mouth.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Abr 2021 às 19:58)

Continua a chuviscar. Já não há trovoada e também não há vento. A minha auriol marca 13.5ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Abr 2021 às 14:03)

As células visíveis de Espinho agora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (11 Abr 2021 às 16:40)

E depois de nevoeiro às primeiras horas do dia, agora chove com alguma  intensidade.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2021 às 17:23)

Pela Nogueira esta tarde. Aos 1200m, aguaceiros frequentes que deixavam uma neblina de evaporação.








A esta altitude ainda as cerejeiras em flor.





Deu para ver e ouvir o cuco pela primeira vez este ano. Foi também possível observar um corço e um esquilo, mas estes são muito rápidos.


----------



## DRC (11 Abr 2021 às 18:27)

Pelo Sabugal a tarde ficou marcada por períodos de muita nebulosidade, com algumas pingas de vez em quando. Há pouco caíram mais algumas à passagem desta nuvem mais carregada.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2021 às 19:59)

Boa tarde,

por Azinhoso um dia mais fresco e sem chuva, sigo com 11.5ºc, vento fraco e 71% HR.

Ainda  foram visíveis uns aguaceiros durante a tarde, como este para os lados  da Serra de Bornes, iluminado pelos raios de sol:











Para Norte, ao longe, direcção do Montesinho/Nogueira, também alguns aguaceiros que proporcionaram belas cores no céu, um arco iris "sem arco" mais na horizontal, mas bastante largo:


----------



## Bajorious (12 Abr 2021 às 01:46)

12.0°C // 63%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (12 Abr 2021 às 21:38)

Chuvisca no Sabugal. A temperatura está nos 12,7ºC e a humidade nos 72%.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Abr 2021 às 21:48)

14.1°C // 66%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2021 às 22:21)

*13.1ºC
*
Dia relativamente fresco, graças ao vento moderado que se fez sentir o dia todo (de manhã soprou mesmo forte a muito forte) e ao céu maioritariamente nublado.
Máxima de* 16ºC
*
Nada de chuva hoje, *57.6mm *em Abril.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2021 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

Chove bem em Azinhoso, gotas grossas e frias, apenas 5.9°c neste momento.

Ontem ocorreu geada leve nos campos com mínima de 1.9°c


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2021 às 09:35)

Por aqui também tem estado a chover toda a manhã. 5,8ºC por agora com 5,3ºC de mínima.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2021 às 11:02)

*11.8ºC*, céu nublado.
Chuva moderada a forte das 4h às 9h, * 18.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2021 às 15:53)

*14ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora e meia,* 22.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2021 às 17:47)

Extremos de 5,8ºC  e  9,3ºC  num dia muito farrusco, onde já recolhi 5,2mm.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2021 às 19:08)

*13.2ºC*
Já só chuvisca sem acumular, *26.9mm.




*


----------



## DRC (13 Abr 2021 às 19:41)

Chuva moderada no Sabugal.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2021 às 20:05)

Boas,

dia frio pelo Nordeste, aqui em Azinhoso máxima de apenas 9.6ºc, sempre com céu encoberto.

Neste momento 9.2ºc , vento fraco e 93% HR.

Vai chuviscando.

*6.35 mm *acumulados hoje aqui ao lado no Aeródromo (714 m) .






Abril segue com *37,09 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

O recuperador a queimar lenha ainda sabe bem para manter a casa quentinha, aliás, aqui na Aldeia muita gente ainda acende as lareiras/recuperadores, pois o tempo está algo frio e ainda por cima húmido


----------



## Cesar (13 Abr 2021 às 22:10)

Hoje regressou a chuva algo moderada pela manhã,  com seu regresso à tarde o vento soprou moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## DRC (14 Abr 2021 às 15:14)

Está a ficar bastante escuro pelo Sabugal. Alguns trovões ao longe.



Edit 15:48 - Vai trovejando


----------



## DRC (14 Abr 2021 às 16:08)

Caem umas pingas grossas

Edit 16:15 - Chuva forte


----------



## Bajorious (14 Abr 2021 às 16:31)

Boas.
Mais uma bela tarde de instabilidade a caminho. Que não faça estragos mas é bem vinda..
17.1°C // 68%Hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (14 Abr 2021 às 17:01)

Chove torrencialmente no Sabugal


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2021 às 17:23)

*20.5ºC*.
Céu com boas abertas por aqui, muito escuro a Sudeste/Sul.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Abr 2021 às 17:41)

Começou a descarga.. Estas células estão com um avanço bastante lento..
Toca a lavar as ruas.. 





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (14 Abr 2021 às 18:33)

Aqui o céu encontra se nublado, com nuvens de trovoada muito escuro sobre a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Abr 2021 às 20:16)

Vai chovendo aqui em CB.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Abr 2021 às 20:37)

Chove bem agora, não é torrencial, mas mesmo assim.


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2021 às 20:41)

*14.5ºC*, máxima de *21.1ºC.
*
Nada de chuva por aqui, mas em Tondela acumulou quase 20mm em hora e meia.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUTO2


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2021 às 07:38)

Chove bem pelo Sabugal. Temperatura nos 10ºC.


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2021 às 17:56)

Caíram há pouco alguma pingas grossas no Sabugal, à passagem desta nuvem mais escura.


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2021 às 18:55)

Chuvada torrencial no Sabugal! A estrada parece um rio.


----------



## DRC (16 Abr 2021 às 08:21)

Bom dia,
Pelo Sabugal o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com algumas "cortinas de chuva" visíveis a noroeste. 

Edit 08:25: caem umas pingas grossas.


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2021 às 08:52)

Uma noite de céu limpo com alguma geada de manhã, apesar do vento. 6ºC por agora.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2021 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,
manhã fria em Azinhoso e com formação de geada, mínima de *0.1 ºc* 

Neste momento muito sol, 12.8ºc e algum vento de ENE causando sensação térmica algo baixa.


----------



## Cesar (17 Abr 2021 às 16:24)

Algum sol e com vemto.


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2021 às 18:48)

Algumas nuvens e 16,8ºC depois de uma máxima de 17,4ºC. Um pouco de geada esta manhã. 

Vale do Sabor esta tarde. 











A serra de Montesinho ao fundo.


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2021 às 18:50)

Auge da floração da giesta branca por aqui.


----------



## Cesar (18 Abr 2021 às 22:28)

O dia foi de sol com a neblusidade alta a aumentar com o passar do dia.


----------



## Rafa111 (19 Abr 2021 às 01:46)

Já venho tarde mas deixo aqui um Panorama para o lado da S.Estrela, tirada ao final da tarde, do ponto mais alto da minha Aldeia





13.2ºC neste momento, e a pouco caíram uns pingos de chuva fraca, durante 1 min.
Parece que daqui a umas horas vai chover bem de acordo com o radar.


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2021 às 10:44)

11ºC após um curto período de chuva fraca.


----------



## Cesar (19 Abr 2021 às 23:15)

O dia foi nublado na parte da manhã alguma chuva mas de resto algum sol e calor, tive que andar de manga curta.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2021 às 17:56)

Um pequeno aguaceiro agora. 13ºC neste momento.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Abr 2021 às 16:49)

Boas, tem pingado praticamente desde as duas da tarde, agora vai chovendo um pouco mais forte.
A minha auriol marca 13.9ºC.


----------



## dahon (21 Abr 2021 às 18:40)

Chove forte, já tinha chovido assim há uns minutos. Até agora 20mm acumulados.


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Abr 2021 às 01:22)

Apesar de já não ser muita nesta altura, durante 10min houve muita actividade eléctrica para os lados do Carregal do Sal





12.1ºC neste momento


----------



## Norther (22 Abr 2021 às 08:23)

Bom dia, tarde/ noite de muita chuva, ainda ouvi um trovão por volta das 22h, acumulado de 26,7 mm. Neste momento cai um ligeiro aguaceiro com temperatura nos 8°C e vento nulo.


----------



## cm3pt (23 Abr 2021 às 22:59)

Trovoada na zona oeste de Trás-os-montes, mas sem grande atividade eletrica (pelo menos segundo o Blitzortung)


----------



## Serrano (24 Abr 2021 às 16:15)

15.5°C no Sarzedo, no momento em que regressam os aguaceiros  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Abr 2021 às 17:07)

Vista para os lados de Coimbra:


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2021 às 18:21)

*18.8ºC*
Por aqui até vai brilhando o Sol, por entre as nuvens.

Escuro a Oeste, nesta direcção: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICAMBR130


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Abr 2021 às 21:09)

Boas, dia seco e sempre nublado a 70-80%.
Por agora caíram à pouco uns pingos grossos, insuficiente para molhar o piso. A minha auriol marca 17.1ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Abr 2021 às 21:20)

Já chove, pingos grossos, chuva a aumentar lentamente.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Abr 2021 às 00:03)

Depois de um dia de céu carregado e escuro, com pouca precipitação, finalmente alguma coisa de jeito em aproximação... Vamos aguardar..
13.7°C // 79%Hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Abr 2021 às 00:18)

Agora sim... Chuva forte 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (25 Abr 2021 às 02:59)

Forte trovoada na zona de Castelo Branco com frequência de raios muito elevada praticamente de segundo a segundo com chuva forte e queda de grazino a espaços e rajadas de vento.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Abr 2021 às 03:06)

rubenpires disse:


> Forte trovoada na zona de Castelo Branco com frequência de raios muito elevada praticamente de segundo a segundo com chuva forte e queda de grazino a espaços e rajadas de vento.


Eco vermelho precisamente nos arredores de CB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (25 Abr 2021 às 03:07)

Já se ouviu um trovão por aqui.
E estou a ver que a célula que está a passar em castelo branco, ainda vai passar aqui por cima.
Vou mas é desligar certos aparelhos que a noite vai ser animada.


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2021 às 08:27)

*11.4ºC*
Tem chovido bem nas últimas horas, *20.1mm* acumulados.
Abril segue nos *137mm*, acima da média mensal.


Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades já ultrapassou os 50mm desde as 0h:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6


----------



## Cesar (25 Abr 2021 às 08:34)

O dia está a começar com chuva e já ocorreu descargas elétricas durante a madrugada.


----------



## dahon (25 Abr 2021 às 11:57)

"Infelizmente" este evento tem sido pouco ativo aqui por Viseu. A maior parte da atividade tem passado a oeste da cidade.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2021 às 12:36)

Rafa111 disse:


> Apesar de já não ser muita nesta altura, durante 10min houve muita actividade eléctrica para os lados do Carregal do Sal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnífica foto 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Abr 2021 às 12:38)

O dia começou com nuvens e alguma chuva pela manhã. À pouco o sol brilhava, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 16ºC e a minha pouco fiável auriol vai nos 18.ºC.



rubenpires disse:


> Forte trovoada na zona de Castelo Branco com frequência de raios muito elevada praticamente de segundo a segundo com chuva forte e queda de grazino a espaços e rajadas de vento.


Desta vez não acordei, não dei mesmo por nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2021 às 12:42)

rubenpires disse:


> Forte trovoada na zona de Castelo Branco com frequência de raios muito elevada praticamente de segundo a segundo com chuva forte e queda de grazino a espaços e rajadas de vento.





Albifriorento disse:


> O dia começou com nuvens e alguma chuva pela manhã. À pouco o sol brilhava, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 16ºC e a minha pouco fiável auriol vai nos 18.ºC.
> 
> 
> Desta vez não acordei, não dei mesmo por nada.


É impressão minha, ou Castelo Branco tem sido bem beneficiado pelas trovoadas nos últimos eventos? As células formam-se aqui, progredindo para Norte e ganham " força" nessa zona.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Abr 2021 às 13:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> É impressão minha, ou Castelo Branco tem sido bem beneficiado pelas trovoadas nos últimos eventos? As células formam-se aqui, progredindo para Norte e ganham " força" nessa zona.


Se queres que te diga, não sei. Mas tem sido um Abril à Abril.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Abr 2021 às 13:44)

Chuva mais forte, alguns trovões, está escuro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Abr 2021 às 14:59)

Acordei de noite, várias vezes, com a chuva mas trovoada, que é bom, nicles!


----------



## rubenpires93 (25 Abr 2021 às 16:36)

Chove torrencialmente à já vários minutos por Castelo Branco com alguma trovoada.


----------



## DRC (25 Abr 2021 às 17:26)

Pelo Sabugal choveu com grande intensidade durante a madrugada, cerca das 3 da manhã. Desde cerca das 15h o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com trovões audíveis ao longe, mas apenas algumas pingas de vez em quando.


----------



## DRC (25 Abr 2021 às 17:50)

Chove moderado no Sabugal. Relâmpagos para os lados de Penamacor.

Edit 18h15: Dilúvio nesta altura, com rajadas fortes.


----------



## cm3pt (25 Abr 2021 às 19:43)

Aqui está uma banda de chuva e com um aspeto bem escuro. Na Serra do Alvão.


----------



## cm3pt (25 Abr 2021 às 19:59)

Agora já mais longe, é de notar a cor bem escura das nuvens.


----------



## windchill (25 Abr 2021 às 22:44)

Olá amigos.

Abri um tópico onde coloquei as fotos que tirei esta madrugada, numa bela aventura de stormchasing que me levou a percorrer 600km para apanhar algumas preciosidades que, a muito custo, se deixaram posar para as minhas camaras.
Fica a aqui a ligação para quem quiser dar uma espreitadela 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...em-castelo-branco-barragem-da-marateca.10630/


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2021 às 22:47)

Resumo de um dia de Abril muito chuvoso.

Madrugada com muita chuva e trovoada, que se estendeu até às primeiras horas do dia. Aguaceiro bastante intenso também por volta das 15h acompanhado de trovoada. As terras ficaram saturadas de água. 

Total de precipitação ficou nos 65 mm.


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2021 às 23:00)

Acumulados importantes hoje na região centro.
Uma enorme quantidade de estações do WU acima dos 30mm, e mesmo algumas acima dos 50mm:
83,3mm - Midões, Tábua
68,3mm - Sertã
67,8mm - Pampilhosa da Serra
63,8mm - Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
58,9mm - Couto do Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão
55,8mm - Igreja Nova do Sobral, Ferreira do Zêzere
55,6mm - Manteigas
55,6mm - Martim Branco, Castelo Branco

De destacar ainda as estações do meteoestrela:
67,1mm - Penhas da Saúde (231,1mm este mês)
60,0mm - Vale Rossim (140mm este mês)
43,2mm - Torre (169mm este mês)


----------



## Bajorious (26 Abr 2021 às 19:44)

Trovoada a SE, com célula em formação. Já se ouve ao longe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (26 Abr 2021 às 21:11)

Pelo Sabugal o final da tarde e início da noite foram de chuva e trovoada, tendo faltado a eletricidade
Nesta altura ainda vai chovendo mas já há um bom bocado que não troveja.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Abr 2021 às 22:35)

Aguaceiro duradouro e bastante intenso durante a tarde. Tendo o acumulado de hoje ficado nos 13.5 mm.

O mês vai com 160 mm. Nada mau!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2021 às 22:58)

Excelente apanhado, sem dúvida!


----------



## huguh (26 Abr 2021 às 23:46)

tanta chuva que parecia que ia cair hoje a partir do fim da manhã e parece que caiu tudo ao lado.
apenas um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 20h, nada mais em todo dia


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Abr 2021 às 13:25)

Boas tardes.

Céu nublado, sem chuva, a minha auriol marca 19.4ºC (eu sei, pouco fiável).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2021 às 22:38)

O sul do distrito de Bragança estará a ser assolado esta noite por forte temporal; o topo dos cumulonimbos entre os 10 e os 12 km de altitude na troposfera, segundo o radar da AEMET. Intensa actividade eléctrica.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 23:06)

Os quatro últimos dias (24 até hoje), no radar de Arouca.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 23:23)

Gerofil disse:


> O sul do distrito de Bragança estará a ser assolado esta noite por forte temporal; o topo dos cumulonimbos entre os 10 e os 12 km de altitude na troposfera, segundo o radar da AEMET. Intensa actividade eléctrica.



Desde pelo menos há três horas que aquela zona é assolada por sucessivas células e mesmo algumas que permanecem no mesmo local durante bastante tempo.






Pelas 22h30, uma delas atingiu mais de 12 Km de altitude no topo:





As últimas descargas ocorreram pelas 21:10 utc ( há pouco mais de uma hora).


----------



## joralentejano (27 Abr 2021 às 23:45)

*26mm* na última hora em Moncorvo. Levou em cheio com as células mais intensas e com movimento lento.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Abr 2021 às 01:41)

13.5°C // 83%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 04:46)

joralentejano disse:


> *26mm* na última hora em Moncorvo. Levou em cheio com as células mais intensas e com movimento lento.



E na hora seguinte acumulou ainda mais *13,1 mm*, o total do dia atingiu *50,8 mm*.











O acumulado mensal, já superior a 80 mm, excede largamente a média para o mês de Abril.


----------



## tomalino (28 Abr 2021 às 10:21)

Ontem a trovoada em Moncorvo foi forte.
Os meus pais ligaram-me a contar, até tinham medo de ir à janela espreitar. Ficaram sem luz porque um raio caiu perto e disparou o quadro.

Aqui vão as fotografias possíveis (com o telemóvel) do meu pai, quando a primeira célula se afastou para nordeste:











Edit: Mais 12.5 mm hoje de manhã na estação de Moncorvo, sem trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 15:09)

A estação de Grandais em Bragança elevou o acumulado diário com mais *15 mm* do último aguaceiro prolongado, acumulado do dia em* 24,1 mm*.
Levanta algumas dúvidas, as EMA's de Bragança e aeródromo nem andam perto dos 10 mm sequer:






No entanto a estação situa-se a Oeste das EMA's e a linha de células tem passado em geral mais a Noroeste da cidade:


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2021 às 16:58)

Esta tarde em Sendim - Miranda do Douro- foto Facebook

*José Francisco César André*







Vera Conde


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Abr 2021 às 17:07)

Uns aguaceiros ligeiros, a minha auriol marca 15ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 18:10)

Snifa disse:


> Esta tarde em Sendim - Miranda do Douro- foto Facebook
> 
> *José Francisco César André*
> 
> ...



A primeira mensagem de Vera Conde foi às 12h40 (11:40 utc).

Às 11:30 utc o radar de Arouca identificava uma célula de topo nos 11 Km relativamente isolada mas integrada numa linha de células em movimento para Nordeste:





Antes, pelas 11.20 utc, a célula teve eco vermelho, enquadrado por ecos laranja 5 minutos antes e até 15 minutos depois.
Àquela hora o eco vermelho passava sobre a zona sul de Sendim.







A foto de José Francisco foi tirada na Rua da Ermida, orientada de ENE para WSW. O granizo mais acumulado do lado direito da rua (lado norte), algum vento de SW talvez.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2021 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> A estação de Grandais em Bragança elevou o acumulado diário com mais *15 mm* do último aguaceiro prolongado, acumulado do dia em* 24,1 mm*.
> Levanta algumas dúvidas, as EMA's de Bragança e aeródromo nem andam perto dos 10 mm sequer:
> 
> 
> ...



A precipitação mais intensa foi entre as 13h45 e as 14h15 locais, ou seja 12h45 e 13h15 UTC. A essa hora, e pelo radar, havia uma linha de instabilidade com alguma intensidade a oeste de Bragança.

Entretanto, em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, tem havido alguns aguaceiros. Mas nada de especial. 7,0mm acumulados hoje.
O acumulado mensal vai em 99,6mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Abr 2021 às 19:48)

Boas. Foi um dia com céu nublado a 60/70%, não choveu, pela manhã algum vento, por agora a minha auriol marca 13.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (29 Abr 2021 às 21:28)

Dia frio e de céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade pelo Sabugal, com algumas pingas à hora de almoço. Nesta altura estão 6,0ºC e 83% de humidade. Não parece que estamos quase em Maio...


----------



## Bajorious (29 Abr 2021 às 22:39)

8.5°C // 60%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2021 às 07:19)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1,3ºC no Sabugal, com formação de geada. Alguma acumulação de gelo nos telhados.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2021 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Mínima de -0,2ºC em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2021 às 17:03)

Tarde fresca pelo Sabugal, com aguaceiros a rondar.


----------



## Nickname (30 Abr 2021 às 17:38)

*14.8ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Dia fresco, máxima de *15.6ºC*, mínima de *2.7ºC*.

Mínima de 0.4ºC em Couto de Cima, a mais baixa do concelho.

O mês de Abril parece que vai terminar nos *140.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2021 às 18:35)

Caem umas pingas grossas no Sabugal. Temperatura nos 11,5ºC.


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2021 às 18:46)

Chove bem nesta altura.

Edit: 18h52 - Chuvada torrencial, com granizo! Não estava nada a contar.


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2021 às 19:24)

Já se vai afastando, mas continua a cair granizo. Só faltou a trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2021 às 21:02)

DRC disse:


> Chove bem nesta altura.
> 
> Edit: 18h52 - Chuvada torrencial, com granizo! Não estava nada a contar.



*Martim-Rei, 4 Km a ESE do Sabugal *teve estes acumulados horários:






Esta zona é das mais desprovidas de estações.

O radar de Arouca tem a Estrela a fazer sombra nesta zona, os ecos não faziam prever algo forte (Coruche veria certamente melhor).
O eco mais forte foi efectivamente pelas 17:50 utc e sobre o Sabugal. Quando prosseguiu mais para ESE já tinha enfraquecido:


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2021 às 22:12)

O aguaceiro de hoje por aqui (Sabugal) foi bastante localizado. Ao que parece, na zona alta da cidade ainda se juntou algum granizo nos parapeitos/varandas. Nesta altura, com céu limpo, estão 6,3ºC e 95% de humidade.

Deixo mais duas fotos desta tarde.


----------

